# What I found at my favorite junkyard



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

I was looking for a transformer core to make a 3 phase transformer for a special project of mine.

"For you sir, we will only charge you 12,000 Rupees! Just for YOU!"

Thanks mate. Now take that 12,000 Rupees core and shove it..... I went to the junkyards and got something far better for 1,000 Rupees!


























I have no problem winding my own wires. I have the equipment for that.

Just because I look purtty, they charge me extra....


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Oh and it weighs 16 kilos.

I had to walk for a mile with this thing in the heat until I found a rickshaw.... but it'll be worth all that grief when I'm done doing what I intend to do..


----------



## raulvillalobosjr (Sep 15, 2021)

Is this used for molding?


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

raulvillalobosjr said:


> Is this used for molding?


..... I don't quite understand...

The applications are high voltage electrical.


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Whoa, that's a big old Transformer. Makes the microwave ones I used to tinker with look like childs play 🤣


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Actually this was the smallest I could find!


----------



## JimmyRustler2244 (Sep 20, 2021)

Sean Khan said:


> Actually this was the smallest I could find!



A good find, too. 👍


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Also got a bunch of gears of various size and shape. Cleaning them with kerosene....

Who doesn't like gears?


----------

